# Pet Smart Plants Are They Going To DIE?????



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I believe they were labeled 
Moneywort
Hornwort
Anacharis
Camobia
And Assorted Swords
I'm not sure about the tall grass thing

Please Excuse my GSA


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The tall 'grass thing' is not an aquatic, and if you leave it in the tank, surely will die.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

I've notice one leave already die What about the other plants?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong:

Hornwort - I believe is Ceratophyllym demersum and is a good low-light plant. It does not grow roots, but floats. Great for Nitrate take-up.

The first pic looks like cabomba (spelling?) and is a good aquarium plant, but it might need more light. 

Asst. swords would be Echinodoras, also good plants, but may outgrow the average aquarium.

Not sure about a couple other pics, but the last one of the variegated grass-like plant is not aquatic and will not live long submerged. I forget the name, but it's used in landscapes for shady spots.

Again, check me for 'correct-ness' and you can find many of those plants on the plantfinder on this forum.

-Dave


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The leaf by the 'grass' doesn't look aquatic either, but I think all the others are. I'll let others chime in here.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

Yea, I think the other plant by the grass could as well not be aquatic. How about the moneywort?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way, the grass plant. Looks like it might be a form of Mondo Grass. As others have mentioned it won't survive completely submersed, but if you allow the top of the leaves to extend outside the water it probably will. I grew mondo grass like that for a couple of years. So if you have a setup where you can attach it to some rocks or behind a piece of wood higher in the water column and you have room on top of the tank it would probably work.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

All the Petsmarts by me have switched over to selling plants in those little tubes. More than 95% of them are not aquatic.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats, you've got three out of five aquatic plants. The last plant is definitely acorus and the second to last looks to be a dragonplant. Neither will live long underwater, but should do well in bog-like conditions if you want to drop your water level to about three inches. But then again the cabomba is a true aquatic and may not survive such a low water level. However the sword and the moneywort are both semiaquatic and would do well in a bog tank. My recommendation is plant the acorus in a pond and throw the dragonplant away. (or return them). The other three should do well in a regular tank with supplemental lighting, a good substrate, and some fertilizer. If you don't want to do that, the sword will probably be the only thing to survive any length of time without help.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

So, the last picture is of the tall green and white grass that you are saying is acorus. And the plant second to last which was labeled onion plant is actually dragon plant? And will not survive either. 
Just want to get this straight before i accidentally throw out the wrong plant haha
Thanks


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

is there a website that will better help be determine which is which?


----------



## xandert (Apr 29, 2008)

*http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php

I ran across this website today while looking for something else on a specific plant. It lists SOME of the houseplants often sold in LFS. I noticed a couple I've seen sold in stores were not listed, but the list is a good start. The list you're looking for can be found by clicking on the red box at that link.

HTH.*


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

The first pic is definitely hornwort, it's a great beginner plant as it will take up a lot of nutrients and put up with low light and co2. I also notice they are planted in regular aquarium gravel, not the best substrate for plants, but the hornwort will be great as it doesn't have roots and also "sheds" a lot which will build up a nice organic mulch in the gravel bed that will decompose and provide nutrients to other plants. You will probably end up pulling it out once things start growing in, it just grows so fast you almost can't keep up with it.

The Moneywort (bacopa monnieri), in the third pic is another good beginner plant you can see some in the fts in my sig below that started from a tiny shred that was a hitchhiker on some other plants I bought, grows well and is easy to start new shoots from cuttings.

The "assorted Swords" will most likely outgrow the tank, and require a lot of substrate fertilization to stay healthy. The sword in my tank requires a massive pruning once a week just to keep it down to size, and has a root system that takes up most of that half of my tank (doesn't it just look so cool though .

I would just throw out the last two, or plant them in your yard...

Hope it helps.


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I actually have a 20 pound bag of Eco complete mixed in with the normal gravel so it should help a little bit. I'm going o check that out and plan my next purchases out so i don't by yard plants haha


----------

